# █◄ للنقاش / تصميم الدكت ما بين العشوائية والاحتراف ►█



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــــاتة​ 
الســــــــــــادة المهندسين الكرام​ 
تحية طيبة وبعد ،،،​ 
موضوع للناقش / تصميم الدكت ما بين العشوائية والأحتراف ​ 

هـــــــــــا بنا نجعل المهندس العربي اكثر احتراف ​ 
ولا للعشوائية ​ 

تحياتي ​


----------



## حيو الأسد (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (7 مايو 2010)

تقدم


----------



## majdy82 (8 مايو 2010)

الكرة في ملعبك اخ محمد.......تفضل


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

100 100


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 مايو 2010)

اين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (8 مايو 2010)

اسلام عمار قال:


> اين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

أنا فهمت أنه الموضوع للنقاش
وهو أيضا منتظر مساهماتكم/تنا


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 مايو 2010)

هو من النهاية فى مصر يتم العمل بتثبيت السرعة 
مثال 
لو عندك مكنة تعطى q معروفة استخدم من النهاية السرعة من الجدوال وليكون 7 متر /ث وضعهم فى البرنامج duct sizer يعطى لك القطر وتحتها تفرض بعد يعطى لك البعد الاخر وبنفس الطريقة تعمل فى الفروع تعطى السرعة ب 3 م /ث مع اختلاف الكمية


----------



## pora (9 مايو 2010)

نعم يتم تثبيت السرعه بحيث للخطوط الرئيسيه main duct تختلف عنها للافرع branches


----------



## اسلام عمار (10 مايو 2010)

سؤال كيف تكون عضو فعال جدا


----------



## ابن العميد (10 مايو 2010)

نسبة عرض الدكت لطوله يفضل ان لا تزيد عن 4 :1 ويكون العرض هوه الكبير ولو ينفع تعمله مربع او دائرة يبقي احسن عشان الفقد في الضغط


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (10 مايو 2010)

ابن العميد قال:


> نسبة عرض الدكت لطوله يفضل ان لا تزيد عن 4 :1 ويكون العرض هوه الكبير ولو ينفع تعمله مربع او دائرة يبقي احسن عشان الفقد في الضغط


 

تمام يا باش مهندس وهو دة المطلوب اثباتة 

عــــــيزين كل حاجة نكتبها نجيب بيها اثبات من اي من المراجع المعتمدة دولياً عشان نكون اكثر دقة 

وهو دة الي نفسي يتحقق 

تحياتي


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (19 يوليو 2010)

فعلا برنامج duct size من احسن برامج حسابات الدكت وهناك من يقوم بتثبيت معامل الاحتكاك وتسمي equal Friction ويفرض من 0.085 k pas/m
لو في مشكله في تصميم اي مشروع انا ممكن اساعد


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (19 يوليو 2010)

يجب تجنب استخدام العزل ( الصوف الزجاجي ) لعزل الدكت من الداخل ... حيث يبداء هذا العزل مهما كانت عمليه تنفيده جيدة بالتفسخ والخروج عبر مخارج السبلاي مه الهواء .... مما يسبب عدة امراض عند استنشاقه ... انه لوضع مزري ان تجد وانت حجزت بفندق محترم ان تجد الغرفه وكانها مطليه بالياف من هذا الصووف الاآتي من مخارج الهواء ... ومن خبرتي فانه يمكن لفرع بسيط تم فتحه في الخط الرئسي للدكت ان يفسد كل العزل الموجود بها الخط ..غير انه بعد فتره من التشغيل تبداء المشاكل بالفلايم والمخارج ( انسداد ) ا بسبب العزل .... 

اتمنى ان اكون افدت ولو بمعلومة بسيطه .. وتقلبو مروررررري ..


----------



## أبو عبد الرؤوف (19 يوليو 2010)

*طريقة أنخفاض الضغط الثابت*

السلام عليكم:
إخواني نحن نستخدم في سوريا طريقة انخفاض الضغط الثابت التي تتراوح نا بين 0.4 باسكال على المتر إلى 2 مع مراعاة إعتبارات السرعة المسموح بها وأنا برأيي وخبرتي كنت أجد هذه الطريقة جيدة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا ارجو المرور على موضوعاتي بهذا الخصوص
و انا سأبدأ النقاش ببعض الأسئلة لا للاختبار و لكنها بداية :
ماهي المعلومات التي تلزمك ان تحصل عليها لتبدأ
ماهي اهم المعاملات التي تؤثر في تصميم الدكت ،
و حتي لا احيركم فهي : النسبة الباعية ASPECT RATIO ، معدل تدفق الهواءAIR FLOW RATE ( CFM ، معدلات الفقد الاحتكاكي FRICTION LOSSES ، الحيز المتاح لتمرير الدكتSPACE ALLOWED FOR DUCTING، ارتفاع السقف الجمالي ( المستعار ) FALSE CIELING LEVELS، سرعة مرور الهواء AIR VELOCITY، 
هل هو دكت امداد بهواء SUPPLY AIR DUCT مكيف ام دكت سحب هواءEXHAUST DUCT، هل سيتم تبطينه من الداخل بماص للصوتDUCT LINER ، هل الدكت خارج المبنيOUTDOOR او داخلهindoor duct، مدي سماحية الظروف الامنية بالمكان ( البنوك مثلا ) 
ماهي النسبة الباعية و ماهي ارقامها المفضلة ؟
ماهو سمك الصاج المناسب لكل مقاس ؟ 
هل الفضل عند عمل جداول الكميات ان تحصرها بالمتر الطولي أو بالمتر المربع ام بالمتر الطولي و كيف ؟
هل تفضل الدكت الحلزوني ( الاسطواني ) ام الدكت المستطيل المقطع وما هي الاسباب ؟
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## farid11 (18 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع مهم جدا في مجال الاختصاص وارجو تزويدي ببرنامج duct sizer علىاميلي وتقبلي فائق احترامي[email protected]


----------



## عادل 1980 (18 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع أكثر من رائع

تقدموا إخوانى


----------



## م/مصطفى الششتاوى (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ويتم العمل بتثبيت الفقدفى الضغطFriction Per 100 Feet Of Duct ويكون غالبا اقل من 0.1 ويكون فى الاغلب 0.08


----------



## hythm eldacrory (31 ديسمبر 2010)

على فكرة بنختار السرعة فى ال main duct على حسب التطبيق وندخل فى ال duct sizer بالسرعة والcfm ونوجد ال الانخفاض فى الضغط وبعد كدة نثبتة وندخل ال cfm فى كل فرع مع الانخفاض فى الضغط وهكذا


----------



## اللهم ارزقنى علما (2 يناير 2011)

انا تشوقت لنقاش جدا ولكن لم أجد شىء


----------



## nofal (3 فبراير 2011)

تسلمو يا شباب


----------



## حسام محمد (11 فبراير 2011)

بالنسبة لبرنامج duct size من ماكوي 
انا شفت نسخة منثبت فيا الاحتكاك بس مابقا لقيت هي النسخة 
انا عندي بالبيت النسخة اللي فيا الضغط والسرعة والتدفق 
فياريت من الشباب اللي عندو النسخة اللي فيا خيار الاحتكاك يزودنا فيها 
والف شكر للجميع


----------



## hassanre (13 فبراير 2011)

ليش ما منطرح مثال للنقاش وكل واحد يدلي بدلوه ومنشوف النتائج ومنتناقش
م.حسان


----------



## aly yousef (14 فبراير 2011)

*متشوق*

انا متشوق ومنتظر جدا لهذا الموضوع الواضح انه سيكون مثمر
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (16 أغسطس 2011)

اخواني المهندسين العباقرة المحترمين 
المشكلة التي نواجهها نحن اليمنيون ليس حسابات وتصميم الداكتات( مجاري الهواء ) وانما كيف يتم تشكيل الدكت لان المتخصصين في هذا المجال قلة جدا ومحتكرين لذا ارجو من اي عضو هنا وذو خبرة لو في هناك برنامج او اي كتاب يوضح الموضوع ونكون مشكورين لة جداً جداً والفائدة سوف تعود على كثير من ابنائنا الطلاب


----------



## صابر الحناجره (16 أغسطس 2011)

هذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع حقيقة ، لأنه يوجد الكثير من الأخطاء في هذا المجال سواء في التصميم أم في التنفيذ أم في حسابات المفاقيد .
المشكلة أن الموضوع موجود من مدة كبيرة لكن لم يتم أي نقاش فعلي ، و لكي لا أكون ممن يكتفون بالتنظير ، سأبدأ قريبا في إعداد بعض الرسومات لحالات مختلفة من التصاميم ، كل حالة تحتوي على خطأ أو أكثر ، و سنقوم إن شاء الله بمناقشتها و توضيح ما هو الحل الصحيح .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (17 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
في الملف المرفق مثال لدكت ، هذا المثال يحتوي على عدة أخطاء ، أولا سأترك الفرصة لمن يرغب في العثور على هذه الأخطاء ، ثم سنكمل .:67:


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 أغسطس 2011)

الملاحظة الاولى هي بالنسبة VD Volume Damper عادة يوضع عند الافرع الاولية وليس في النهاية لاننا نريد ان نضبط الهواء في المخارج الاولية ثم النهائية فهي انوماتيكية تاتي الينا.
الملاحظة الثانية بما اننا استخدمنا ارتفاع الدكت 200 في الرئيسي اذا لدينا مجال في السقف الثانوي بامكاننا زيادة ارتفاع الدكت في الفروع الى 200 وذلك لتقليل النسبة الباعية حيث ان افضل نسبة هي عندما يكون النسبة بين عرض الدكت الى ارتفاع الدكت 1.7 فعند تكبير الارتفاع تصغر النسبة الى الرقم المذكور.
الملاحظة الثالثة بالنسبة للفاير دامبر يوضع بالقرب من الدفيوزر وليس بالقرب من الوحدة الخارجية وذلك لاعطاء اشارة الى الخارجية بالتوقف عند حدوث حريق.
مع تقديرنا للجميع


----------



## nasrsayedahmed (17 أغسطس 2011)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الملاحظة الثالثة بالنسبة للفاير دامبر يوضع بالقرب من الدفيوزر وليس بالقرب من الوحدة الخارجية وذلك لاعطاء اشارة الى الخارجية بالتوقف عند حدوث حريق.
> مع تقديرنا للجميع


اخى العزيز اعتقد انك جانبك الصواب فى الملاحظة الثالثة لان مكان الفاير دامبر بهدة الطريقة صحيح لانه اولا لابد من تركيبه على حائط ثانيا الفاير دامبر لا يعطى اشارة للوحدة ولا غيرها هو جزء مستقل بداته عبارة عن ستارة مشدودة بواسطة قطعة من معدن سريع الانصهار فى حاله الحريق يدوب وبالتى تفتح الستارة لتمنع الهواء تلاقئ....هدا على حد علمى والله تعالى اعلى واعلم
اضافة : فى حال وضع الوحدة خارج المكان المكيف يتم عمل خط للراجع على الوحدة او وضع transfer grill 
مرفق رسم لطريقة تركيب الفاير دامبر


----------



## صابر الحناجره (18 أغسطس 2011)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> الملاحظة الاولى هي بالنسبة VD Volume Damper عادة يوضع عند الافرع الاولية وليس في النهاية لاننا نريد ان نضبط الهواء في المخارج الاولية ثم النهائية فهي انوماتيكية تاتي الينا.
> 
> 
> الملاحظة الثانية بما اننا استخدمنا ارتفاع الدكت 200 في الرئيسي اذا لدينا مجال في السقف الثانوي بامكاننا زيادة ارتفاع الدكت في الفروع الى 200 وذلك لتقليل النسبة الباعية حيث ان افضل نسبة هي عندما يكون النسبة بين عرض الدكت الى ارتفاع الدكت 1.7 فعند تكبير الارتفاع تصغر النسبة الى الرقم المذكور.
> ...


 

نعم أخي يجب أن يتم وضع VD على كل الفروع ، ما عدا أسوأ فرع ، فلا داعي لوضع VD عليه ، لأننا سنقوم بمعايرة بقية الأفرع بناءا على أسوأ فرع ، لكي تتساوى المفاقيد على كل الأفرع ، و بالتالي نحصل على التدفق التصميمي في كل فرع ، و لكن كثيرا من الأحيان تكون معرفة أي الأفرع هو الأسوأ عملية صعبة أو غير موثوقة ، عندها من الأسلم إضافة VD على كل الأفرع .

بالنسبة للملاحظة الثانية أخي ، ليس دائما يتوفر لديك الحيز الكافي فوق السقف المستعار في كل الحيز ، فأحيانا يتوفر لديك حيز في جزء بسيط من الحيز ، و بقية الحيز يجب عليك أن تترك مسافة للخدمات اأخرى ، 
لكن لفت نظري قولك أن أفضل نسبة باعية هي 1.7 ، فما هو المرجع لهذا الرقم ؟ 

و أخيرا بالنسبة للملاحظة الثالثة أخي بدران ، فما تفضل به أخينا ناصر سيد هو كلام صحيح ، و أود أن أضيف أننا نقوم بتركيب ال Fire Damper في حالة إختراق الدكت لأي جدار مصنف على أنه صامد للنيران لمدة ساعتين أو أكثر .

و لكن أين بقية المشاركات ، فما زال يوجد أخطاء أخرى في هذا الدكت .


----------



## صابر الحناجره (23 أغسطس 2011)

حسنا ، سوف أقرب لكم الإجابة ، توجد أخطاء مظللة بواسطة الغيمة في الرسمة التالية :


----------



## nofal (23 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ghost man (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد معرفة كمية الهواء يتم تثبيت السرعة FPM1200 ثم يتم اخذ بعد ويعطيك البعد الاخر وذلك عن طريق Ductlator ثم نثبت الفقد فى مجارى الهواء من الجهه الاخرى وهذا الفقد هو ماسوف نستخدمه فى باقى مقاسات مجارى الهواء حتى اخر فرع.
أو تثبيت الفقد فو مجارى الهواء وهو ما يتراوح مابين 0.8-1 مع كمية الهواء .


----------



## ghost man (2 سبتمبر 2011)

_بالنسبة الاخطاء الموجودة بالرسمة فهى:-_
_1-بالنسبة للمسلوب فأفضل مسلوب هو المسلوب المشطور من الجهاتين والتالى هو المسلوب المشطور من جهه واحدة._
_بالنسبة للخطىء فى المسلوب هو طول المسلوب لابد من وضع طول كافى للمسلوب وذلك لتقليل الفقد به لانه من المعروف ان المساليب والاكواع والتفريعات يزداد الفقد بها فلذلك لابد من وضع طول كافى للمسلوب وهى تتراوح مابين (0.5-0.75) متر._
_2-بالنسبة لاخر مخرج فانه لابد ان يوضع اخر الخط او يتم انهاء الدكت بعد المخرج بعشره سنتيمتر وذلك للحفاظ على كمية الهواء والسرعة ._
_3-بالنسبة للv.d يتم وضعه فى جميع التفريعات للماكينه وذلك لامكانية عمل اتزان الهواء بشكل مطبوط._
_4-بالنشبة لوضع الf.d موضعه صحيح فى الرسمة._
_5-بالنسبه للنسبة بين العرض الى الارتفاع فى الدكت فالنسبه الصحيحه هى 1:4 وافضل نسبه هى 1:1 ولكنها فى بعد الاحيان لايمكن عمل هذا._
_ وشكراااا_
_ م/ م.ع.الرسول_


----------



## نزار السيد (31 ديسمبر 2011)

أخ gohst لم أفهم بالضبط ماذا تقصد بالمسلوب اما بالنسبة للنسبة الباعية انا اتفق معك انها 1:4


----------



## fahdabbady (5 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## hikal007 (8 مارس 2013)

الموضوع فى منتهى الاهميه ولا أعلم لما توقف هذا النقاش كل هذه المده ,, أتمنى ان يعود النقاش حتى تعم الفائده


----------



## شريف عبدالعال (25 أغسطس 2013)

سؤال : عندما أقوم بتصميم مسالك الهواء باستخدام طريقة تثبيت فقد الاحتكاك وأجعل السرعة في المسلك الرئيسي 6م/ث فكم أجعل السرعة في المسلك الفرعي؟؟ هل تكون نصف قيمة السرعة في المسلك الرئيسي ؟؟ وما فائدة تقليل السرعة ؟؟ 
وهل كلما أخرجت فرع من فرع من... كلما قللت السرعة؟؟
أرجو الإجابة ضروري


----------



## mado301030 (28 فبراير 2015)

ahmed Ragab aaa قال:


> فعلا برنامج duct size من احسن برامج حسابات الدكت وهناك من يقوم بتثبيت معامل الاحتكاك وتسمي equal Friction ويفرض من 0.085 k pas/m
> لو في مشكله في تصميم اي مشروع انا ممكن اساعد



انا مبتدا في التكيف المركزي وعندي موقع اريد قمت برسمه ولاكن لا اعرف صح ام خطء


----------



## corolla (1 مارس 2015)

شريف عبدالعال قال:


> سؤال : عندما أقوم بتصميم مسالك الهواء باستخدام طريقة تثبيت فقد الاحتكاك وأجعل السرعة في المسلك الرئيسي 6م/ث فكم أجعل السرعة في المسلك الفرعي؟؟ هل تكون نصف قيمة السرعة في المسلك الرئيسي ؟؟ وما فائدة تقليل السرعة ؟؟
> وهل كلما أخرجت فرع من فرع من... كلما قللت السرعة؟؟
> أرجو الإجابة ضروري




السلام عليكم أخ شريف عبد العال
فائدة تقليل السرعة هي منع الضوضاء في الدكت و الله اعلم


أتمني ان يتواصل هذا المجهود لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (3 مارس 2015)

طبعا لازم تثبت السرعة فى الاول وبعد كده بتشتغل على معامل الاحتكاك يكون عند قيمة معينة


----------



## eng_hanyaly (1 مايو 2015)

موضوع مهم جدا 

ساتحدث هنا عن ما افعله وارجو من الله عز وجل ان يرافقنى الصواب 

اولا اقوم بمعرفة بيانات المكان المراد تكييفه ( شقة سكنيه - مصنع - مطعم - مدرسه ... الخ ) وذلك لتحديد السرعه المطلوبه للنظام ويتم تحديدها حسب طبيعه استخدام المكان وبعد معرفة كميه الهواء المطلوبه ( كدة عندى سرعه وكميه هواء ) اقوم بادخال البيانات الى الدكتليتور لمعرفه قيمه الفقد التى تثبت بعد ذلك لاستخراج ابعاد مجارى الهواء حسب كميه الهواء المارة بالمقطع 

لابد عند توصيل الدكت بالماكينه ان يتم تركيب كنفز بين الدكت والماكينه وان لم يتم تركيب مخفض صوت يتم عزل الدكت داخليا لتعويض مخفض الصوت ( ليس كل الدكت طبعا ولكن على الاقل مترين من بدايه الماكينه ) 

لابد من عزل جميع مخارج الهواء عزلا داخليا ( plenium box ) 

يتبع


----------

